# How do I turn a PrintScreen into a save-able picture?



## RamistThomist

Here is what I mean. I press PrintScreen and it saves the screenshot on my computer. How do I turn that into a jpg or gif that I can upload elsewhere?


----------



## KMK

Welcome back, Jacob!


----------



## Tim

J.B., I think what you need to do is simply "paste" into a graphics program. Does the PrintScreen function not put the screenshot onto your "clipboard"? Your computer probably has a simple "Paint" program. 

I have also been using "Paint.NET", which is freely available via the internet. This program allows you to save your picture in a number of formats, such as jpg or gif.


----------



## the particular baptist

Hello. I use Ctrl + Prnt Scrn then open paint, second option on the top left is a little box click it then right click anywhere and paste,crop, and save. Im sure there is an easier way but this is the way i do it.

in Christ,
flavio


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Right. When you hit PrntScrn, the screen contents are on your clipboard.

I personally use Fireworks, start a new project (it "senses" that there's an image in the clipboard the size I need), and then paste into it.

Once you have the image pasted in, you can crop it down and optimize in the appropriate format (usually jpg is best).

Gimp will work for you: GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program

3.6.Â* Copy and Paste

-----Added 12/19/2008 at 10:14:57 EST-----

I guess others have said pretty much the same as I.


----------



## Zeno333

You can use many programs, but if the image quality of the JPEG file is of some importance to you, I would use photoshop if available at all...(I do realize it is expensive). the reason is, Photoshop uses the best algorithm for JPEG compression that is out there...(the highest JPEG compression level, called level 12, is pretty much exactly the same as the uncompressed original to the naked eye.) Being a computer artist, I appreciate the great JPEG compression that Photoshops offers. I do not know if the less expensive "Photoshop Elements" program offers the same JPEG compression as the regular Photoshop does.


----------

